# Who wants to see some puppy pics? (AKA pic spam)



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I post a lot on Facebook and Instagram so some of these are repeats but just thought I'd add them to the forum!!

I currently have a litter of two 8 week old puppy girls that I am having soooo much fun with. OMG, they are so cute and sweet - and just hilarious to watch!

Here is Mom, Elena (Ch Bellarata's Prophecy Girl)









and here is Dad, Steve (MBPIS GCH Bellarata's Captain America)











This past weekend, Beatriz (Dominic on the forum) puppy sat for me while Marina and I went to a 4 day show in the bay area and she sent me some of the cutest pictures of the puppies, that I just had to share them. 









Being good and staying quietly in the crate! Good puppies. Fat Amy (Bellarata's Pitch Perfect) on the left, Willow (Bellarata's Under Your Spell) on the right


And enjoying some time in the sun with a whole lot of toys!











































Here is Uncle Ben (who is Steve's littermate) taking his puppy watching duties very seriously. Such a good boy Ben is!






























Mom Elena and Uncle Ben and pups










I am soo fortunate to have a friend like Beatriz who takes such great care of my puppies when I am away! She also took care of Elena and pups while Marina and I were in New York for Westminster. Her boys Ben and Dominic are sooo good and gentle with the pups and Beatriz' husband Patrick is such a great guy and just loves them all. I can say -these puppies are already being well socialized!! 










Elena may or may not have been left at Beatriz' house when we stopped by to pick up the puppies yesterday - but that is her story to share :aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww cuteness overload, my kind of "spam".


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh sooo cute...I'm getting puppy fever looking at your cuties!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Beatriz got Elena?!  Thanks for sharing those precious puppies with us! I want, I want! LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Way too cute! I want to kiss them!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, such adorable, cute sweet babies. Mommy and Daddy are stunners. Just a tad bit of envy for Beatrix.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh my... I am speechless  So much cuteness. Your fluffs are so precious and simply stunning!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Now I have the maltese fever for sure. Cuteness!!! Lucky Beatrice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Another batch of adorable Bellarata puppies! The parents are both gorgeous, so not really surprising. They are too too cute Stacy. Can't wait to see them! As for Miss Elena....as you said, that's another story and we're just going to have to wait to hear it!!

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow!!! Gorgeous !


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm dying from the cuteness!!! Ya I want to hear the story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## mylittleleo (Jan 23, 2014)

What precious pups! So nice that the puppies could be in great hands and with family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Overload of cuteness.:wub::wub: If I was Beatriz I would put out a "Moved" sign and hide in the back of the house...until you went away and left the pups. :innocent: they're adorable and what a gem Beatriz is (and her husband) for being such great sitters.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the pictures. Now I need to be able to smell puppy breath through the computer. 

These 2 girls are beautiful.

And Beatriz was so great to puppysit. And now she has Elena. OMG -- that wonderful.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What precious little cuties, parents and puppies. Wish I could puppysit too :tender: very sweet of Beatriz and hubby :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

The most beautiful maltese pictures! I wish I lived closer as I would LOVE to watch those pups!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh :wub: CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! I am having puppy fever at the moment :wub2:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Those puppies are crazy adorable! Just precious beyond words-- they give me serious puppy fever


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Stacy they are adorable and I have to say my mom just loves to see your pictures on FB she is always asking me if I saw Stacy's puppies.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Soooooo cute :wub:. I wouldn't have been able to give them back.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

OMG! This is so cute! I love your puppies.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So so adorable!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Stacy, these puppies are so adorable. I am pretty happy with two dogs and these guys are still giving me puppy fever. Hope to meet them soon. I also looooove their names. Adorable little fluff butts. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

:wub: Gosh they are adorable and are giving me severe puppy fever!! I love the name Fat Amy :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great pictures! Can't wait to hear the story...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Was Willow's name inspired by the show Buffy the Vampire Slayer by any chance? That's what I think of when I hear the name Willow and the registered name reminds me of the character as well...so just curious!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Adorable puppies!! I also love their names. Hopefully, we'll see those girls in the show ring show.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful pups, parents and Uncle Ben!!! I love looking at your dogs Stacy! They are always beautiful!!


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

ahhhh why would you do this to us?!!! now i want more puppies! they are so unbelievably cute. thank you so much for sharing


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Stacy, thanks for all the pictures. All your pups are gorgeous and these two are no exception. It can be dangerous looking at Maltese puppy pictures. . .puppy fever takes hold very quickly.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

All I have to say is, I am SO lucky to pup sit Stacy's dogs. It is always a pleasure and I hope to have many more staying with us, visiting and playing together. We love our Maltese friends so very much. Elena is on my lap and she is here to stay :wub:


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow!!! Fluff heaven!! All your pups looks gorgeous. :wub: Can’t believe how big they have gotten since the last time we saw them. Too precious!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: WONDERFUL FUN PICTURES!! Thanks for sharing.. :aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I just totally LOVE this litter- they are so very special (not to mention, RIDICULOUSLY cute). They are cute, well-socialized already, and I hope they both bring you lots of fun and success in the show ring!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They can't get more adorable than that.:wub:


----------

